# سالت الرب فاجاب لا....



## happy angel (11 أبريل 2009)

*
سألت الرب


ان يأخذ مني فسادي و ضعفي


فأجاب : لا .


هي ليست موجودة لآخذها
بل هي موجودة لتنتصر عليها أنت


سألت الرب
أن يمنحني جسداً كاملاً

فأجاب : لا .


روحك كاملة أما جسدك فمؤقت

سألت الرب
أن يمنحني الصبر

فأجاب : لا .

الصبر هو نتيجة للصعوبات
وهو لا يعطى بل يكتسب



سألت الرب
أن يمنحني السعادة



فأجاب : لا .



أنا أعطي البركات فقط
السعادة عليك أنت



سألت الرب
أن يحررني من الألم


فأجاب : لا .



الألم يجعلك بعيداً عن العالم
و يقربك إلى أكثر


سألت الرب
أن يجعل روحي تنمو

فأجاب : لا .

ليك أن تنميها بنفسك
لكني أقلم لك الأغصان لكي تحمل ثماراً


سألت الرب
أن يجعلني أحب الحياة


فأجاب : لا .



أنا سأعطيك الحياة
و أنت استمتع بكل تلك الأشياء


سألت الرب
أن يجعلني أحب الآخرين
مثلما أحبني هو



فأجابني الرب
أخيراً .. بدأت تفهمني*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

> *سألت الرب
> أن يحررني من الألم
> 
> 
> ...


*اللة يا هابي
موضوع رائع
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدااااا

شكرا ليكي ممتي

وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا  يا هالي على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا هابى

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل اووووووووووى بجد
ميرسى ليكى يا اجمل انجل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (11 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا جدا يا هابى 
كلمات و تامل رائعيين 
تسلمى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2009)

*موووضوع جميل جداا
ميرسى يا أحلى هابى فى منتدانا *


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 أبريل 2009)

يعجز لسانى عن

النطق من حلاوة هذا الموضوع ابلرائع

ربنا يباركك يا هابى
وانشاء الله
تفضلى هابى على طووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ياهابي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2009)

*الللللله بجد كلمات جميله اوووى

سلم ايدك 




*​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز ياهابي ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يا هابي
> موضوع رائع
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااااا
> 
> شكرا ليكي ممتي
> 
> وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا  يا هالي على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل اووووووووووى بجد
> ميرسى ليكى يا اجمل انجل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل جدا جدا يا هابى
> كلمات و تامل رائعيين
> تسلمى يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موووضوع جميل جداا
> ميرسى يا أحلى هابى فى منتدانا *


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> يعجز لسانى عن
> 
> النطق من حلاوة هذا الموضوع ابلرائع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ياهابي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *الللللله بجد كلمات جميله اوووى
> 
> سلم ايدك
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ممتاز ياهابي ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يونيو 2009)

مرسي على الموضوع الحلوووو اووووووي ده بجد يا هابي
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك يا جميل و يعوض تعب محبتك 
امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك كتييييييرجدا
اختك اللبانة موري​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

moky قال:


> مرسي على الموضوع الحلوووو اووووووي ده بجد يا هابي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك يا جميل و يعوض تعب محبتك
> امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلواتك كتييييييرجدا
> اختك اللبانة موري​


*
ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

*
موضوع

رائع
رائع
رائع

شكــــــــرا


جدا 
جدا
جدا

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع
> 
> رائع
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*روووووووووعة يا مامتي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*رووووعه يسلم ايديك*

*وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووعة يا مامتي*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *رووووعه يسلم ايديك*
> 
> *وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح

سألت الرب
 أن يحررني من الألم


 فأجاب : لا .



 الألم يجعلك بعيداً عن العالم
 و يقربك إلى أكثر

بجد تحفة يا هابى وربنا يديك وتكتب تأملات اكثر *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*روووووعه 

شكرا ليكى

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> سألت الرب
> أن يحررني من الألم
> ...


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *روووووعه
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ...


----------

